# Looking for places close to Parris Island, S.C.



## CoteauPlatte (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking for accomodations for about 10 people for several days or possibly the entire week of 2/18-2/25/2012. Attending stepson's USMC graduation on 2/24/2012 - tough to miss our traditional courrir de Mardi Gras on 2/21 but c'est la vie. 

I'm a member of Intervals International with weeks on deposit so I checked with Intervals and saw units at several Marriott resorts on Hilton Head available for exchange. According to Google Map, HIlton Head is at least an hour drive from Parris Island so we would also be willing to consider renting houses or timeshares in the Beaufort area. Does anyone have any suggestions about rentals?

My  stepson's USMC graduation is the primary purpose for this trip but we've never been to the Low Country and since Mardi Gras is a holiday with a short work-week here in Louisiana, we could spend the entire week instead of just flying in and out for the graduation. It looks like most of the resorts listed with Intervals for exchange are part of the Marriott group so I assume most of them are at least OK. Do any Tuggers who are familiar with this area have recommendations of where to stay -- or where to avoid?  

How about recommendations for eating? We're Cajuns so food is important and we need seafood for Ash Wednesday.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 28, 2011)

Outstanding!

Congratulations on your brand spanking new Marine!

When my son graduated some four or five years ago, we booked a place in Hilton Head for a week via RCI.  Can't remember where it was but I do remember everybody having a good time.  Fortunately, he graduated in late June and not Feb...might be a little "cool"...

Hilton Head to the Parris Island causeway is maybe an hour's drive but you'll want to arrive early to get a good seat.  If they still do it, your son should get some base liberty the day before so you can take him out for a meal on base...you, and every other newly minted Jarhead so don't expect fine dining.  We did a burger at the bowling alley and my Marine thought it was Heaven.

Parris Island has a really neat museum...especially for old Marines...you'll want to spend an hour or two there.  And you and your Marine will probably want to go buy some stuff in the exchange...after all, he "Has To" put Marine Corps stickers on his car now and you need a "Marine Mom" and a "Marine Dad" T-shirt.  Parris Island and the Marine Corps will treat you very well during the Graduation.

Yeah, I have lots of memories wrapped up in that God forsaken hunk of dirt.

Please pass on a Semper Fi from the "Old Corps"


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any resort on Hilton Head Island.  Port Royal Plantation t/s resorts may be the closest plantation to the PI. You are about a hour away from the Island.

Please have your driver license and automobile registration card ready to show to enter the Island better known as PI.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 28, 2011)

When our son graduated, we booked a place at Fripp Island.  Upscale beach community, very nice place, not far from PI.

Here's a link:  http://frippvacation.com/?gclid=CJmjrpnLp60CFQ4j7AodxkGqnA

There are more if you google.  I suppose most people never heard of the place. I never did, but we really enjoyed it.


----------



## Janette (Dec 31, 2011)

Try for Mariott's Barony as it will be the easiest to get to PI. Congratulations. We attended our son's graduation from AF basic several years ago and there is nothing more special. Barony has an indoor pool and a nice outdoor heated one. You won't have a problem finding good food in Beaufort or on HHI. We live in Sun City between Hilton Head and Beaufort. If I can be of help, please e-mail me. We would love to meet you while you are in the low country. It is strange using the term "low country" to someone from La.


----------

